# Real life Electro



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I thought this was kind of cool.

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9MJ0F9x92fE&eurl=[/nomedia]


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

LOL... Hey, buddy, got a light?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

TRicks and more tricks.


----------

